# Aldeburgh Suffolk - closed to motorhomes



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

We noticed this morning in the East Anglian Daily Times that Aldeburgh is to be closed to motorhomes, blaming congestion, noise, damage to the shingle sea wall and emptying of chemical loo's into the sea.

http://www.eadt.co.uk/content/eadt/...gory=News&itemid=IPED14 May 2008 13:20:09:600

We love this area and have used this spot on many weekends including winter months supporting the economy. We have never seen anything untoward, disruptive or disrespectful, in fact the opposite. They have now banned motorhomes 24hrs a day, but cars can park there during the day. Yet again it comes down to a small minded snobbish council who believe they're something special making decisions which will affect many many visitors who spend money in the small town -The fantastic fish and chip shop always did a great trade from m/hrs who supported them and other shops and eateries within the town. We wouldn't have minded paying for the priviledge to park there as it's such a great place, so they've missed that opportunity again.

We wonder if proper consultations took place as to this decision at all, or if they even want tourism in the first place.

We think it's a bad move and a great loss

Suffolkian :roll:  :roll:


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Makes no sense :? . Perhaps one day an Aire will be in place,"up to 60 vans in one night" the report shows.They could have charged say a fiver a night?? Think of the money they have lost in the past for not having one.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

If up to 60 MHs are wild camping at a time along the sea front, this is bound to upset some locals so I'm not surprised the council reacted like this.

Still a shame though.

SD


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thats sad, 

I can understand them being worried about the sea wall being damaged, but if thats the case then they should ban cars as well!!

As for the accusation of us owners dumping our waste into the sea that is absolute rubbish, I think we should all email this newspaper and protest about that, Its a case of deformation of character, accusing us responsible people of doing something that we would NEVER do.

maybe 20,000 plus emails would convince tham that they have got it very wrong    

Anne

edited.

I have sent the following email to the paper

re the above article Thursday 15th May



I would just like to comment on this article



firstly-- banning the motorhomes from parking along the sea wall, if the reason for this is that the sea wall is being damaged then that I can understand, but if that is the case then cars should be banned also, 



And as for the accusation of us motorhomers dumping toilet waste into the sea, --that is absolute rubbish!!!, we are responsible people and care too much for the enviroment to do something as stupid as that. We dispose of our waste in the designated chemical disposal points which are on nearly all campsites.



We have often picked rubbish up at beauty spots that have been thrown out of the windows of cars or left when they have had a picnic, even though there are bins available and it is not our rubbish, you will probably find that this is what most motorhomers do.



We have had a bad press over the years with unfounded comments like these, and I for one dont like being accused of something I haven't done, and without proof as well!!



Regards, 



Anne Whittaker.


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

I know it is unbelievable to think that somebody would empty their loo in the sea but we live very close to Aldeburgh and have a friend that has actually seen it done.
It just proves that not everybody has the same principles and morals.


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

I agree with you Anne.

I too have emailed the following to the 'East Anglian' :-
Dear Sir/Madam

I read with dismay your story in relation to banning motorhomes at Slaughden sea front, Aldeburgh.

We have stayed there in our motorhome on many weekends, and I have never seen anyone abuse, disrupt or disrespect the beauty of the area, residents or others utilising the area, in fact motorhome occupiers add to the economy of shops and eateries within the town both summer and when business is quiet in the winter, we would certainly not be tarred with the brush of accusations made in your article, and furthermore I question whether this happened at all, or is it yet another excuse. Do the district and town council want tourism one asks? or are they above the drudgery of tourists? It is a truly beautiful area and to ban us from coming is a travesty. If there is damage by erosion to the sea wall, then why did the council not consider charging? If as the story reads ' 30+ motorhomes per day' were charged a fee, I am sure many of us would have continued and added further to the economy, therefore paying for stronger sea defences both for the shingle Slaughden spit and further beyond, rather than paying through further council tax increases. Number restrictions could have also been implemented.

Yours sincerely

Ian B********


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Just a quick comment about the location of this road. It's a rough track leading to a Martello tower (an old concrete fortification). It runs along the line of the shingle beach to one side and the river Alde on the other, the only other "establishment" on this track, apart from the tower, is the boatyard. It is out of the main town and in no way could it be described as a traditional seaside promenade. We therefore can't be deemed as an eyesore destroying the view for the locals. If you look on Google Earth you will see how the land lies to the South of the town and out of everyone's way. 
I'm sure most M/H owners would pay an overnight charge rather than lose the facility.

Moan over


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It sounds to me that it is all about spoiling the view than any real hard fact about damage or dumping. I think it would have done more for the local economy if they had simply banned overnight parking and charged for day time parking. I am sure that would have also cut down the number of motorhomes stopping there too and maybe not spoilt the resident's view!

peedee


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

It is a shame that this lovely spot has now gone. I suppose it was only a matter of time before this happened. It's just another instance of motorhomes not being welcome. There will always be people who abuse facilities but I am sure that this was such a tiny minority as to be negligible but it just adds fuel to the fire. 

Glad we've been there - done that whilst we could.


----------



## huntergatherer (Jun 26, 2006)

in responce to the article in the EADT about motorhomes being banned from parking on the sea wall at Aldebrough, firstly does anyone know who owns this piece of road? secondly ive never seen anyone emptying their toilets on the beach or anywhere on that sea front. but i have seen some locals, and one in particular who i know is local, walk their dogs AND NOT CLEAR UP AFTER THEM, is this whats been noticed, piles of dog mess that to some people "must have come from the motorhomes", some motorhomers have dogs and ive watched them clear up after their dogs, not once have i seen a motorhomers dog pooh and been left by their owner. and isn't it strange that there is always someone who has a friend who has a sister who has an aunt who did see the motorhomer empty their toilet on the beach, did these people take any registration numbers or speak to them, SPOILING THE VIEW, has anyone else noticed the dumped washing machine down Aldebrough high street on the left as you go to the sea front, as for the litter motorhomers take their waste to the bins provided, I think if people look into this, they will find the majority of the litter comes from other sources? i think maybe some of us need to get together an challenge the council on this matter, how can the coucil take this type of action because of allegations, surely they sould have concrete evidence before accusing the motorhomer of dumping the toilet waste, im embarrassed about being accused of dumping toilet waste when i would never dream of it, these sort of statements will cause the general public to disrespect motorhomers, increased erosion of the sea wall? spoiling the view? how low some people wil scrape in that barrel to find reasons, the truth is there are no reasons no conrete ones anyway duncan and lynn


----------



## 90487 (May 1, 2005)

What kind of sea views are spoilt at night time when the M/H's are there :? 

Would the alledged witness of the chemical toilet incident know the difference between a cassette tank, washing up bowl, grey water tank or kids toy at 200+ metres? :evil: Presumably it was in the dark too, as it is even harder to understand it happening in the daytime :?: Perhaps the witness had night vision glasses and the M/H's were spoiling their "view" 

Carol


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> It sounds to me that it is all about spoiling the view than any real hard fact about damage or dumping. I think it would have done more for the local economy if they had simply banned overnight parking and charged for day time parking. I am sure that would have also cut down the number of motorhomes stopping there too and maybe not spoilt the resident's view!
> 
> peedee


Having visited the area a few days before the Bank Holiday, there were still motorhomes parked up there. I also saw like suffolkian says, no view was being spoilt. I had no trouble parking in the carpark at Thorpeness and observed there was also plenty of room in the carpark just to the north of Aldeburgh, so I cannot see there is any problem at all for the day visitor.

peedee


----------

